# Golden Retriever Boots



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't find that the boots stay on very well, especially if the dog is moving at a trot or run in cover. Try a product designed to toughen the foot up instead. Tuf-Foot or the like is designed to help toughen up the feet of hunting dogs. GunDogSupply.com carries it.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you, will give it a try. 
Luvbuzz:listen:


----------

